
I'm a white Airbnb host. I reviewed 102 guest requests to assess my racial bias - jcchuckles
http://christopherwink.com/2016/05/31/airbnb-hosting-race/
======
elie_CH
"Just 5 of 103 total requests came from black travelers"

So tl;dr : this post is meaningless, statistically speaking.

